# application/x-java-vm



## hackeriLL (Jan 8, 2004)

i know you all know what i'm talking about and this is a simple fix but someone help me out on it mozilla rh9..


----------



## ziggy_423 (Feb 4, 2004)

does anyone know how enable saving in folders? i want to download the plug in to fix the 
application/x-java-vm problem, but when i try to save it in the /home/username it says the file cannot be written in. please help! thanks so much!!


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

If you read that from the other thread, I use /home/username as an example; you put your own user name in the save location. Like /home/ziggy_423 .
lynch


----------



## ziggy_423 (Feb 4, 2004)

right, i know that's what i tried to do, but it wont let me save it in that folder or barely any others. i'm using this computer at school at our front desk and i'm the only one that knows barely anything about computers here so i was trying to get it working without luck. could it be just that the computer is set up that way so files cant be saved?


----------



## TJB627 (Feb 3, 2004)

hacker i would like to know how fix that problem too, im missing some valuable yahoo pool time lol


----------

